# Lemon Balm



## Stellagirl (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a huge lemon balm plant and I want to add it to my soap....what is the best way to do this? Anyone have a good recipe using lemon balm and poppyseeds?
Thanks


----------



## kazmi (Jul 14, 2013)

I love adding lemon balm to my tea both hot and iced in the summertime.  You can't use it fresh without drying it out first so it could be used as an exfoliant with the poppyseeds added to your batter at trace.  Or, how about making a concentrated tea out of it and using it as your water content (made into ice cubes) and using the poppyseeds on top as a decorative touch.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello! I don't have a recipe for you but as Kasmi has mentioned you could make a tea with the balm and use this for dissolving your lye. The bad news is lye can really mess things up. The lemony scent will more than likely not carry over to the soap and the color will eventually change from green to a brown or even a strange gray color. I just want to warn you that what you wish to accomplish may not actually happen due to the effects of the powerfully reactive lye.


----------



## lsg (Jul 14, 2013)

Can you use poppy seeds as an exfoliant in soaps, shower gels and scrubs?


----------

